# With that in mind



## Markus

Bonsoir tout le monde, je cherche une bonne traduction pour l'expression anglaise "with that in mind". La phrase complète sera quelque chose comme "Je ne pense pas qu'il soit des grands problèmes. With that in mind, j'ai plusieurs suggestions."

Merci beaucoup! 

Markus


----------



## fetchezlavache

erm... your first sentence is not really clear.. what do you mean ? you don't think there can be many issues ?

in which case you want to say 'je ne pense pas *qu'il y ait de gros* problèmes'. 
'
ceci dit, j'ai plusieurs suggestions'.


----------



## Markus

hmm... peut-être je devrais dire toute la phrase en anglais.  Ce que j'essaie dire c'est "I don't think that there are a lot of problems with it. With that in mind, I have several suggestions". Mais merci pour la suggestion "ce dit", ça va et je pense que c'est plus clair même en anglais ("that said").

Markus


----------



## Markus

Je viens de réaliser que ma première phrase était terrible, oui, bien sûr ce n'est pas "... il soit des grands problèmes".  Je n'aurais pas dû laisser cette composition jusqu'à 2h! C'est la vie!


----------



## julieb01

Hello Markus,

I would say :

Je pense pas que cela pose trop de problèmes, étant donné que j'ai plusieurs suggestions.


----------



## sophievm

Markus,
Attention, "réaliser" est un faux-ami de "to realis(z)e" (même si on l'entend de plus en plus souvent...). Dans ce cas, le verbe à utiliser en français est "se rendre compte" ou "s'apercevoir" => "Je viens de *me rendre compte* que ma première phrase était terrible", "Je viens de *m'apercevoir* que ma première phrase était terrible"


----------



## Markus

Merci julieb01, et merci sophievm.  Je n'ai pas su que réaliser est un faux ami, je l'utilise tout le temps!


----------



## sophievm

De rien. Ce n'est pas grave : tu *ne savais pas* (imparfait et non passé composé) que "réaliser" est un faux-ami.


----------



## fetchezlavache

sophievm said:
			
		

> Markus,
> Attention, "réaliser" est un faux-ami de "to realis(z)e" (même si on l'entend de plus en plus souvent...). Dans ce cas, le verbe à utiliser en français est "se rendre compte" ou "s'apercevoir" => "Je viens de *me rendre compte* que ma première phrase était terrible", "Je viens de *m'apercevoir* que ma première phrase était terrible"




_pas d'accord. _ atilf le donne comme synonyme de 'se rendre compte', et ce depuis longtemps. ceci dit, atilf reconnaît qu'il y a eu des désaccords au sujet de cette acception.

http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=1002711510;


----------



## sophievm

Alors il faut croire que mes différents profs de français étaient tous plus royalistes que le roi. Ceci dit, le Trésor de la Langue Française n'est pas révisé je crois ? Il est figé depuis les années 1920... Alors personnellement, j'ai tendance à ne plus le considérer comme une référence...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Markus,
Voici mes deux minuscules centimes d'euro 

 "I don't think that there are a lot of problems with it. With that in mind, I have several suggestions"
=> Je ne crois pas que cela pose de nombreux problèmes. Ceci étant, j'ai plusieurs suggestions à faire.


----------



## fetchezlavache

sophievm said:
			
		

> Alors il faut croire que mes différents profs de français étaient tous plus royalistes que le roi. Ceci dit, le Trésor de la Langue Française n'est pas révisé je crois ? Il est figé depuis les années 1920... Alors personnellement, j'ai tendance à ne plus le considérer comme une référence...







> C.  1. Se représenter quelque chose concrètement. [La comtesse] m'impute avec raison l'embarras où elle s'est trouvée, et réalise tous les dangers qu'elle a courus pour m'en rendre coupable (SÉNAC DE MEILHAN, Émigré, 1797, p. 1654). Le controversiste que je citais plus haut manque peut-être surtout d'imagination. S'il avait réalisé la honte et la détresse des religieuses de Port-Royal, publiquement assimilées par lui à des impudiques, il aurait déchiré son livre (BREMOND, Hist. sent. relig., t. 4, 1920, p. 311).
> 2. Prendre conscience d'une situation, d'un fait. Synon. se rendre compte*, s'apercevoir. Réaliser la gravité du problème. J'ai soudain réalisé la situation, prévu que Folcoche, sans paraître ridicule, ne pouvait organiser le siège de son propre fils dans sa propre maison (H. BAZIN, Vipère, 1948, p. 201):
> 
> 2. ... les figures, les gestes, les voix se dénonçaient à leur tour, livraient une partie de leur secret. Trop passionnée pour en concevoir la médiocrité, ou trop pure pour en jamais réaliser l'ignominie, elle ne sentait que leur tristesse...
> BERNANOS, Joie, 1929, p. 563.
> 
> Empl. abs. Il m'écoute: il me croit, bien sûr! Mais comme je sens qu'il ne « réalise » pas, je tente une phrase sur ce drapeau à croix gammée, dans le ciel de la Concorde (MAURIAC, Bâillon dén., 1945, p. 402).
> Réaliser que. Alors seulement Alban réalisa que, Alcaraz blessé, c'était lui qui devrait tuer ce taureau à sa place (MONTHERL., Bestiaires, 1926, p. 549). Il faut un tel effort de l'esprit pour réaliser que ce que les yeux voient et ce que les oreilles entendent [durant un bombardement] sont les aspects divers d'un même phénomène, que le spectateur même directement menacé y demeure étranger (VAILLAND, Drôle de jeu, 1945, p. 87).
> Synon. fam. de comprendre, saisir. Dieu me garde de sous-estimer votre rôle de défenseur, mais permettez-moi de vous dire que je n'arrive pas à en réaliser l'utilité (VERCEL, Cap. Conan, 1934, p. 62). J'ai été comme cela moi-même, mais j'ai eu bientôt réalisé qu'avant tout Il est bon d'avoir de l'argent à la banque (CLAUDEL, Échange, 1954, I, p. 751).
> Rem. Cette accept. s'est répandue dans les milieux mondains et cultivés ainsi que dans la lang. littér. dans le 1er quart du XXe s. Elle a suscité, jusque dans les années cinquante, de vives réactions chez les puristes qui y voyaient l'une des manifestations de la contamination du fr. par l'angl. Auj. encore, cet empl. est parfois qualifié de fam. ou pop.



je ne vois rien d'antérieur à 1920 !!!!


----------



## RODGER

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Markus,
> Voici mes deux minuscules centimes d'euro
> 
> "I don't think that there are a lot of problems with it. With that in mind, I have several suggestions"
> => Je ne crois pas que cela pose de nombreux problèmes. Ceci étant, j'ai plusieurs suggestions à faire.


 
Yes but I think that "de nombreux problèmes" sounds as if there are problems, wouldn't it be better to say "que cela pose de problèmes particuliers" Ceci étant seems just right to me


----------



## sophievm

J'm'en fous, je trouve ça pas beau, alors je ne l'utilise pas. Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec moi sont libres comme l'air !


----------



## Agnès E.

RODGER said:
			
		

> Yes but I think that "de nombreux problèmes" sounds as if there are problems, wouldn't it be better to say "que cela pose de problèmes particuliers" Ceci étant seems just right to me



Belle idée, Rodger.
Coupons la poire en deux, s'il faut tout de même donner l'idée de nombre (certains profs aiment le mot à mot, malheureusement...) :

"Je ne crois pas que cela pose beaucoup de problèmes particuliers."

I did prefer yours, but, as I said, it is just in case Markus could need to keep the idea of "a lot"...


----------



## RODGER

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Belle idée, Rodger.
> Coupons la poire en deux, s'il faut tout de même donner l'idée de nombre (certains profs aiment le mot à mot, malheureusement...) :
> 
> "Je ne crois pas que cela pose beaucoup de problèmes particuliers."
> 
> I did prefer yours, but, as I said, it is just in case Markus could need to keep the idea of "a lot"...


 
Que Agnès trouve que j'ai une belle idée, un vendredi après-midi, quand il fait beau à Paris, ça fait de moi un homme heureux !


----------



## Agnès E.

Un zeste de douceur dans un monde de brutes, comme disait la pub... 
Merci, Rodger !


----------



## Jabote

Non mais.... _*réalisez-vous *_ ce que vous dites ? Vous en rendez-vous compte ?

Me semble pourtant que "réaliser" n'a pas que le sens de créer....


----------



## la grive solitaire

It's not as elegant as Agnes's "ceci étant", but how about "en gardant cette idée en tête" for "with that in mind"?


----------



## Jabote

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> It's not as elegant as Agnes's "ceci étant", but how about "en gardant cette idée en tête" for "with that in mind"?


 
en tête ou à l'esprit, yes. I definitely prefer this one.


----------



## fetchezlavache

Jabote said:
			
		

> Non mais.... _*réalisez-vous *_ ce que vous dites ? Vous en rendez-vous compte ?
> 
> Me semble pourtant que "réaliser" n'a pas que le sens de créer....



<giggles and leaves, in order to go bake un gâteau au yaourt for her ill daughter>


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> <giggles and leaves, in order to go bake un gâteau au yaourt for her ill daughter>


 
I'm beginning to feel sort of ill myself.... so if there's any crumb left over...


----------



## RODGER

Il y a pas de mal à se faire du bien je pense, mais avec vous les filles on a parfois du mal.........


----------



## Jabote

Eh bien laissez-nous vous le faire le bien, alors...

Étant donné que je m'engage sur une pente dangereuse, je m'arrête là...


----------



## RODGER

Non, mais elle a eu raison de dire ce qu'elle a dit Agnès et je pense que c'est une personne bien, et puis elle est sympa...


----------



## Jabote

RODGER said:
			
		

> Non, mais elle a eu raison de dire ce qu'elle a dit Agnès et je pense que c'est une personne bien, et puis elle est sympa...


 
Jamais dit le contraire !

;o)))


----------



## RODGER

Interruption weekendienne hélas, je pars sur un petit nuage féminin tellement agréable.......


----------



## Agnès E.

Mékomenmékomenmékomen,
On dit des gentillesses sur moi pendant que je pars faire mon petit courrier?
Mais bon, continuez après le week-end, hein, moi ça me plaît bien, tout ça...


----------



## beri

mais dites donc, c plu très linguistique tout ça


----------



## Djamel24

"À cet effet".
You're welcome.


----------

